# [Software] Amsn se cae al iniciar sesion (Solucionado)

## Pablo S. Barrera

Hola.

Sigo intentando arreglar los problemas que me surgieron luego de actualizar a Kde 4.6.3, tal vez no tenga relacion, pero luego de ese dia, me tuve que poner a pensar y a preguntarles a uds.

Amsn se cae, desde consola me da esto:

```
pablo@LinuxAlPoder /usr/share/amsn $ amsn

X Error of failed request:  BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)

  Major opcode of failed request:  14 (X_GetGeometry)

  Resource id in failed request:  0x3c0010f

  Serial number of failed request:  8208

  Current serial number in output stream:  8208

```

El programa inicia, intenta conectarse y se cae, sino me conecto se queda en standby sin problemas.

Lo recompile sin problemas, borre la carpeta /.amsn como dice luego de la compilacion en caso de haber problemas y aca estoy sin cambio alguno a pesar de la recompilacion y borrado de la carpeta.

Gracias de antemano!Last edited by Pablo S. Barrera on Fri Jul 01, 2011 12:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Arreglado.

Tire un equery b amsn y me dijo todas las depedencias. Compile todas de nuevo y funciono. Lo raro es que hice un revdep y nada!

Gracias!

----------

